# Seeds Dried in Paper Towel While Germinating



## Brian Fleury (Oct 24, 2018)

I soaked in distilled water glass for ~14 hours then to paper towels on a plate.  I had them in a dark tent at 73 degrees and the paper towels were pretty much dry this morning.  I had them on a thick plate on a rooting/heating mat.  They are about 36 hours into germ.  
    I re-hydrated this morning at 6AM and moved off of the mat.  They were sufficiently damp around 10PM last night.  Seeds looked ok?  Anyone care to guess on the prognosis?  I seem to be doing good in other aspects of growing- not the germination process.


----------



## KSL (Oct 24, 2018)

As long as they didn't sprout and then dry out I think they'll be ok.


----------



## Brian Fleury (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks. This is my 3rd germination. My batting avg is around is around the Mendoza line.


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 24, 2018)

I prefer to use use a sock for germination, they hold the moisture much longer,  I've had a really great success rate with this method!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2018)

Unless seeds are old and dried out, they do not need to be soaked or started in paper towels.  No reason to just not drop them in the soil or a starter plug.  Every time you handle the seeds, you risk damaging the seed and/or passing pathogens to it.  As you have suggested that germination is not your strong suit, you should keep it simple.   Next time, pick up some starter plugs or some seed starting soil and  put them directly into the medium.


----------



## Brian Fleury (Oct 24, 2018)

Yup. I have plugs, a humidity dome and the seedling mat. I used that setup for the 2 seeds I actually got to pop a root. They are doing fantastic.  Hopefully some of these pop.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2018)

I just put um in the dirt, no need to do anything else.


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2018)

The paper towels should be put a plastic baggie and sealed


----------



## Brian Fleury (Oct 25, 2018)

3 have popped.  Who knew seeds could get me so excited?


----------



## GodzWeedz (Oct 26, 2018)

So many aspects of the germination process. Of Course, it varies between grower to grower. First leave them in the refrigerator overnight, this tricks the seed into thinking its Springtime when you pop them. Have you ever heard of scarifying seedz? Simple, grab a small handful of sand, place the seed in it and cover with your other hand loosely to be able to shake the seed in the sand. This removes that film, which Mother Nature does when its sprouting outside alone. Then take a cup of water and drop them in it. Don't worry about no heating mat, room temperature is fine. Next day see how many have sunk and are popped. Put them directly into a rapid rooter cube, root side down of course, and tear a piece off the edge of the cube and stick it directly in the hole so light enters. Make sure the cube is damp not wet, you don't want to drown them. You can use your mat on a germination station or put them in party cups with soil. The ones that didn't pop do your paper towel setup, coffee filter works better being less porous. Put them in your paper towel or coffee filter and seal them in a plastic bag. then set them somewhere. Between your mattress, In a junk drawer, etc. Wait Two Dayz and then look at them. I know its hard to keep from peeking, But give them two days darkness, then look. If they haven't popped by now their not going to pop. I've been known on a really old seed to go along the edge that pops and emery board on it.
Most of the time with New Seed I don't even refrigerate, I just toss them in the cup of Water.
Hope this helps, cup of water always works for me.


----------



## Brian Fleury (Oct 28, 2018)

3/5 germinated after 5-6 days and are looking good. One looks slightly cracked. The last, morte. Hopefully they honor their 90% germination guarantee.  I followed their instructions.  I probably did peek at them too much. I am not a patient person. This gardening thing may be therapeutic for me. I have 2 clones I was given doing fantastic. Blue Dream. Such a pretty plant. Very bushy with dark green leaves.


----------



## umbra (Oct 28, 2018)

good luck


----------



## GodzWeedz (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't like using germination heat pads for seedz myself


----------



## Keef (Oct 31, 2018)

What up guys ?-- I have to do things a little different since I grow aero under LEDs !-- Can't just throw the seed in some dirt !-- Got no dirt !- I use these biofoam blocks to start seed !--As pictured !--  I could use a wet paper towel but this works for me !-- When the sprouts get long enough to reach thru my neopreme collars they go in a 2 inch aero cup and collar ( as pictured!)-- I also clone this way !


----------

